# target platform problem



## coding hexa (10. Aug 2010)

Servus,

ich arbeite noch nicht sehr lange mit rcp und versuche den apache logger log4j in meine target platform einzubinden. Ich habe die zip datei heruntergeladen, extrahiert, die jar datei mittels der target-datei und: "Add..." - "Directory" - "location" hinzugefügt, und die steht jetzt auch drin. Aber was ich auch tue, ich kann sie in keinem meiner plugins verwenden. Als Dependencies bei den anderen Plugins kann ich nur *apache.logging hinzufügen, nicht aber org.apache.log4j.Logger;

Meine Frage: Was muss ich noch machen?!

PS: ich denke das Problem haben schon viele gehabt, wusste aber nicht wonach ich suchen soll...

Danke!!

Gruß

Hexa


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2010)

Was denn jetzt, RCP oder nur SWT?

RCP:
Du brauchst eine OSGi Version von log4j, nicht nur die normale jar.
Würde dir die Version 1.2.14 von log4j empfehlen, hat weniger abhängigkeiten als die Version 1.2.15 .

SWT:
Da gibt es keine Targetplatform


----------



## Wildcard (12. Aug 2010)

log4j sollte eigentlich schon in einer Standarddistribution als Bundle vorhanden sein. Falls nicht, dann kannst du es von Orbit als OSGi Version runterladen.
Orbit


----------

